# Freshly Shed Mangrove Snake



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Got in today and this guy had just shed and is now looking rather sharp.






















































Pete


----------



## JohnW (Mar 22, 2010)

just stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice! shame about the nose rub though: victory:


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

STReptiles said:


> Nice! shame about the nose rub though: victory:


Out of the dozens and dozens of wild caught Mangroves I've seen only a couple have ever arrived with no nose rub and sadly this was one of them! It went away to a friends for a while and returned with slight nose rub, at least it's not full scales missing I guess.

Pete


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Looking very nice Peter:no1:


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Gorgeous. Did you find it a soulmate yet?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

steve williams said:


> Gorgeous. Did you find it a soulmate yet?


He'll get his ladies in due time : victory:


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Lucky boy!


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

One of the best looking venomous snakes in my opinion


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

PETERGIBBENS said:


> Out of the dozens and dozens of wild caught Mangroves I've seen only a couple have ever arrived with no nose rub and sadly this was one of them! It went away to a friends for a while and returned with slight nose rub, at least it's not full scales missing I guess.
> 
> Pete


 Yea, is that a scar now then or is it still healing?


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have to say when my OH said about getting one of these, I was unsure, but the more and more I look at photos, especially these ones the more I'm beginning to warm to them.
Stunning snake!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Amy2310 said:


> I have to say when my OH said about getting one of these, I was unsure, but the more and more I look at photos, especially these ones the more I'm beginning to warm to them.
> Stunning snake!


 they are stunning, get one!!


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

STReptiles said:


> they are stunning, get one!!


We will, eventually. We've got to try and find someone in Cornwall, and then go from there.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Amy2310 said:


> We will, eventually. We've got to try and find someone in Cornwall, and then go from there.


 Cool, get captive bred though all the way, so I'd get it from someone who has kept it for a period rather than go to a shop.

Good luck getting the corallus cookii in your sig:Na_Na_Na_Na: they are rare as rocking horse crap!


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

STReptiles said:


> Cool, get captive bred though all the way, so I'd get it from someone who has kept it for a period rather than go to a shop.
> 
> Good luck getting the corallus cookii in your sig:Na_Na_Na_Na: they are rare as rocking horse crap!


Aye, we're going captive bred, the OH wants a baby so we can 'grow up' with it and learn from the start, but it's a while off yet. 
I've already told him I'm not going to be handling it, but that's mainly due to the fact I've not been had by a snake yet, and I don't fancy the first one being a Mangrove, so once I've been had, I might change my mind.
lol most of the latter names in the sig are a long term project, they're also the ones my other half wants  I like the simpler species that are easier to get hold of, well other than bloods. But there was a cookii for sale in a local reptile shop recently, I think :S


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Amy2310 said:


> Aye, we're going captive bred, the OH wants a baby so we can 'grow up' with it and learn from the start, but it's a while off yet.
> I've already told him I'm not going to be handling it, but that's mainly due to the fact I've not been had by a snake yet, and I don't fancy the first one being a Mangrove, so once I've been had, I might change my mind.
> lol most of the latter names in the sig are a long term project, they're also the ones my other half wants  I like the simpler species that are easier to get hold of, well other than bloods. But there was a cookii for sale in a local reptile shop recently, I think :S


Cool, the chances of it being a cookii are second to none, was almost certainly hortulanus, I'd put money on it. There are only a few known cookii in collections and I dont even think they are in the UK. They are the same as hortulanus and the only way to tell the difference between the two are scale counts.: victory:


----------



## Mat314 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mangrove*

Beautiful Boiga, really bright colours, an absolute stunner! :mf_dribble:


----------

